# Slow Cooker and Crock Pot liner in Dutch Oven on the campfire.



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

This weekend DW and I attended the Pike River rendezvous, fur trade and rev war re-enactment.....just as guests this year.
Didn't bring the lodge or camp overnight.....

Did hang out with our Rodger's Rangers group...had pulled pork and with peach cobbler for supper.

The cook did both in dutch ovens....with slower cooker/crock pot liners.....on a open fire (was down to coals).

When done, just take out and toss what you don't want....no pots to clean...would have never believed it as they looked like paper to me....
https://www.amazon.com/Reynolds-Slow-Cooker-Liners-4-Count/dp/B002U0KKK8
Quote>
About the product
12 packs of 4 count (48 total) slow cooker liners for 3 to 6.5 quart round or oval slow cookers
Strong and reliable - Holds in the heartiest ingredients without breaking or puncturing in the slow cooker
Mess free slow cooking – Lines the slow cooker so there’s no baked on mess
Make clean up a snap – No soaking or scrubbing, just throw away the liner once the meal is served
FDA compliant, BPA Free liners made of high temperature safe materials for cooking in slow cookers

This item's packaging will indicate what is inside. To cover it, select Ship in Amazon box on the checkout page.
<quote

Who would have thought?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I use slow cooker liners all the time... in the slow cooker. I have had them melt in the slow cooker, I would think a dutch over coals would get too hot.

They do make dutch oven liners - similar to aluminum pie pans. I trust those much more in our dutch ovens.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

When I bake things like pies, cakes, and biscuits in our Dutch Ovens, I always use a pie pan that is placed on top of some rocks inside of the DO. It's easier to clean the pie pan than the insides of the DO.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> When I bake things like pies, cakes, and biscuits in our Dutch Ovens, I always use a pie pan that is placed on top of some rocks inside of the DO. It's easier to clean the pie pan than the insides of the DO.


Yup...so do we....
Load of coals does 2 pies and a pan of cornbread, before having to add more.

This is for cooking in the DO...and watched the cooking of the pulled pork and cobbler....worked just fine.
Worst case scenario.....it breaks....and get you pan dirty...same as not using one.


----------

